# P3.65 Buggy software release



## Mr.Gadget

Well Dish released the "new and improved" P365 software recently. I think I was infected with it about a week ago (when my systems got extremely unreliable). Previously with P3.63, I had the systems setup so they would ASK before downloading, but somehow this was overridden and now has without my permission set (software override?)

I am not pleased at all with the new bugs introduced: Jerky fast-fwd/reverse, lockups, recorded material does not play (hang), must perform frequent hard resets, long periods of dark screen, frequent jumps to LIVE while watching delayed.

Dish, Get it right before you unleash the faulty software!!!!


----------



## Frostwolf

You forgot the 59 minutes instead of 1 hour recorded.

I'm having nothing but trouble since VOD software version 308. :flaiming


----------



## AVITWeb

Mr.Gadget said:


> Well Dish released the "new and improved" P365 software recently. I think I was infected with it about a week ago (when my systems got extremely unreliable). Previously with P3.63, I had the systems setup so they would ASK before downloading, but somehow this was overridden and now has without my permission set (software override?)
> 
> I am not pleased at all with the new bugs introduced: Jerky fast-fwd/reverse, lockups, recorded material does not play (hang), must perform frequent hard resets, long periods of dark screen, frequent jumps to LIVE while watching delayed.
> 
> Dish, Get it right before you unleash the faulty software!!!!


Add to that Audio that is being output when the receiver is off. (From a completly different channel then I left it on.) and ofter having it go through a 'test' every other time I turn it on.


----------



## Frostwolf

And add another one, I recorded two shows for my wife on saturday, they were on the dvr list last night, and tonight one of the two has been deleted. We have no kids, its just us, and I know we didn't delete it.

My wife said that it has also shown the black screen.


----------



## thomasjk

I just notice the short recording issue with P365 on my 510 this weekend.


----------



## jrbdmb

One other thing ... I get *consistent* lockups every time I get curious and try go into the VOD menu to see what has been downloaded recently.

All this pain to add VOD, and Dish apparently doesn't know the feature doesn't even work.


----------



## BobaBird

Is the recording actually a minute short (and from which end?), or is it full-length but just displays as 59 minutes? Does the "Start 1 min early" checkbox have any affect?


----------



## Frostwolf

BobaBird said:


> Is the recording actually a minute short (and from which end?), or is it full-length but just displays as 59 minutes? Does the "Start 1 min early" checkbox have any affect?


It is cutting the end off our recordings. You have to manually edit each recording, and then you get conflicts sometimes for adding the extra minute. All of ours has start 1 minute early.


----------



## Frostwolf

I'm furious now, I'm fixing to blow a gasket. 

Ok It (508) deleted a show the other night, I wasn't to concerned, But now its deleted something I had protected. I'm PO'd now.

On top of that, the other one has been infected too, and still missed two timers already.


----------



## AVITWeb

Frostwolf said:


> It is cutting the end off our recordings. You have to manually edit each recording, and then you get conflicts sometimes for adding the extra minute. All of ours has start 1 minute early.


I wish I had checked the software last week because we were getting the 59 min recording problem then. But it was only Sunday that I noticed anything because when I turned it on it went throught its little check and that is when I assumed the upgrade went thru....go figure.


----------



## Frostwolf

Dish tech support tier 2 raised my blood pressure so high, my wife was getting worried. I had to hand her the phone and he even managed to get my wife mad too. 

I just filed a BBB complaint, this buggy software problem has gone on to long. Probably won't get anything done, except getting the door opened on the way out.

If some maricle happens, I post it here.


----------



## rickc

You can add me to the number of folks with a 508 who are having their recordings being chopped off 1 minute before the show is complete. 

I'll give them a week or so to get it fixed, then if the haven't we'll make some formal complaints.

The problem is real, and they need to fix it!


----------



## OrangeandBlue33

Instead of losing 1 minute on a timer, Monday night I had it ADD 9 HOURS to my recording of 24. I was watching it last night with my wife and realized it at the end when it didn't stop. I checked the length of the recording - 10 HOURS! I checked the weekly timer thinking maybe I messed something up, but it was set as it should be.

10 Hours?! 

Just before we were going to watch the machine rebooted by itself. I sent my first 508 back thinking it was the machine. Now I'm realizing that maybe it's the software.

They better get it figured out soon. My patience is running out!


----------



## Frostwolf

I've got one, I had it record a show monday, instead of recording 59 minutes and cutting off the last minute, all I got was the last minute, total record time 1 min. Timer clearly says 1hr 1 min on the setup.

Dish called me today to say that they have had many complaints about the problems with p365. And that they are re-writing the entire code for the dvr section. Don't know if its true, could have just been saying that to get me to be happier or something. But they did admit it was the software and not the hardware.


----------



## bhawley

Can't wait for NBR


----------



## Frostwolf

Got another bug, 

Ok,if you press pause. then skip back, it actually skips forward, press skip back again and it may go forward or back to where you were, with a possiblility of corrupting the video by combining more than 2 screens that are 2.5 to 5 secs apart. Then if you pause, then hit skip back that went forward, then hit play it can jump 20 seconds forward in to the video from where you were. 

I've duplicated this problem on both 508's. Easiest way to duplicate it is on a recorded program, but live does it also, once there is about a minute of buffer. Try watching something to the start of a commercial break, then hit pause and then back a couple of times to see if yours does this.


----------



## Aircraft800

I'm jumping on your bandwagon! 

I noticed POOR recording quality, pixelation and freezing. I wish there was a way to revert back to before VOD, I never have any avaliable shows in the menu anyway!


----------



## 54watts

Having the same problems with our 501 and 508. Both started last Monday. In addition to problems listed above we lost nearly 75% of saved programs on both HDDs. Then last night we lost all but 8 minutes on the 501. 

I let my wife vent at Dish tech support. She got the "lightening bolt did it" speech.

One CSR offered to sell us new receivers. 

E-mail to tech support at Dish got this response: "We are aware of the issue with this receiver. Our engineers are working on the problem. It will be corrected in a software update"

Until then, both have been tagged "totally unreliable".


----------



## Mr.Gadget

DISH is in the process of repairing the recent software glitches in the 500 series. A new download will be available soon, be patient I am told.


----------



## Frostwolf

2/13/2007: 0923 Software Version P2.78 for 501/508/510

Effective Wednesday, February 14th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P2.78 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
At this time P2.78 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.

2.78 may be a typo.

found here.
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## BobaBird

Looks like 501/508/510 is the typo 

The entry above the one you mention says the 111 will be getting P278. Makes more sense, as the 111 is now at P277 and the 50x is at P365.


----------



## harsh

I've still got P363 on my receiver and it seems to be working fine. I _highly_ recommend that everyone who doesn't want to fuss with updates change their configuration to "ask me before downloading".

L278 is the 921 release IIRC.


----------



## JmC

Here it comes:


2/20/2007: 1303 Software Version P3.65 for 501/508/510

Effective Wednesday, February 21st, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.65 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.65 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.​


----------



## RTCDude

As suspected, it looks like the P278/5xx entry on the Tech Portal was just a mistake.


----------



## catnap1972

JmC said:


> Here it comes:
> 
> 
> 2/20/2007: 1303 Software Version P3.65 for 501/508/510
> 
> Effective Wednesday, February 21st, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.65 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.65 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.​


OVER MY DEAD BODY!


----------



## jrbdmb

They plan to send 3.65 to ALL receivers ?!?!?!?


----------



## RTCDude

jrbdmb said:


> They plan to send 3.65 to ALL receivers ?!?!?!?


Yes, that's what the "FULL PHASE" means. However, it also says "non-forced". This means that if you have auto-updates turned off, you will be _*asked*_ to allow the update. If the update says "forced", then the update will occur without your consent.

To turn off auto-updates, press the Menu remote button to bring up the menu screen. Pick item #6 (System Setup), then select #1 (Installation), finally select #5 (System Upgrades). Change the mode to "Ask before downloading" from "Without my permission". Save the selection.

When you power-on the receiver, you will get a message teling that there is a newer version of system software is available. Just select "Cancel" or "No". You will have to answer this every time you power-on; a bit annoying, but better that taking this junk version.

At some point, Disk will make this a "forced" update. At that point you will have no choice, and the update will occur automatically regardless of your System Upgrades setting.


----------



## catnap1972

RTCDude said:


> At some point, Disk will make this a "forced" update. At that point you will have no choice, and the update will occur automatically regardless of your System Upgrades setting.


Obviously their intent to force everyone to upgrade their receiver by turning the old ones into doorstops.


----------



## Frostwolf

P365 has brought a total of 10 new bugs to both my receivers, the missing timers is still on the list. 11 total bugs I've found, and others have noted about 7-8 more than I've seen.

Doorstops they are. I'm looking into a mythtv setup now with comcast as the provider unless Dish fixes this soon.


----------



## OrangeandBlue33

I've just about had it! I've been a Dish Network customer for 9 years and the problems I'm having with my 508 and 510 are driving me crazy - not to mention my wife and kids as well.

Last night was a disaster as my wife and I were trying to watch Jericho and my kids were trying to watch American Idol. Both shows were set by timers. When we would try and pause, skip back and forth etc... the units would lock up and I would need to do a hard re-boot to get them back. This happened no less than 4 times during the course of a one hour program.

I'm fairly patient with technology issues, but when my wife and kids start complaining something's got to give. Hopefully E* will get their software straightened out. I was fooled once already in to returning one of my "malfunctioning" 508's. If it comes to having to send receivers back again I will be switching to another provider.

Unacceptable!


----------



## cdoyle

I've said it before, Dish does not want these receivers to remain in circulation. They want them gone by the time MPEG4 comes around. They don't want to worry about us No Fee DVR'ers wanting to be grandfathered in when they switch is made.

So they'll just keep releasing updates that totally screw these models over. Hoping they can either corrupt the hard drive (by having them run constantly, or we get tired of all the bugs now and upgrade to a new receiver now and forfeit our DVR FEE FREE status.


----------



## Frostwolf

These 501/508/510 boxes used to be rock solid, maybe one reboot a year until VOD crap. Now rebooting is a weekly thing, some are rebooting all the time. And even though they admit there is a problem wiht P365 they are going full-phase???

I'm researching all the alternatives now. MythTV, SageTV, BeyondTV, ReplayTV, Freevo, GB-PVR and M$'s Media Center.

MythTV is the most intresting one so far. Just looks like a lot of work to set it up. Only $90 per tv for the frontends (mvpmc for the Hauppauge MediaMVP), and the most expensive is the backend. Or you can get a full ready to go setup called MonolithMC.

Does anyone here have a mythtv setup or any of the others?


----------



## bacchus101

It seems I am the only person experiencing this issue. Does that make me special?



> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. I can forward this to our engineering department. However, this issue has not been reported by any other customers based on the software upgrade. These symptoms generally mean that the power supply with in the receiver is malfunctioning and the whole needs to be replaced. We apologize for the inconvenience. If you still wish for us to report this to engineering, please send me the following:
> 
> So that we can research this issue, please respond with the following information from the 'System Info 1' Screen (press 'MENU' 6-1-3) we need the following numbers:
> 
> * Model ID (in box D)
> 
> * Software Version (in box D)
> 
> * Receiver CA ID (in box E, R00)
> 
> * Smart Card CA ID (in box E, S00 or S19)
> 
> Press the number 3 on your remote:
> 
> * The number starting with DNASP
> 
> * Bootstrap Version
> 
> Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have further questions you can respond to this e-mail or access our online technical support at the following link:
> 
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml
> 
> A Technical Service Representative is available via live chat 24 hours a day, 7 days per week regarding your concerns. Please click the following link to use this option.
> 
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...al/content/tech/techchatadvcustformrf23.shtml
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Richard B.
> 
> Technical E-mail Support
> 
> Dish Network


I sent my response to [email protected] along with 3 of the 50 threads on this issue that can be found on the web.........


----------



## gdowns63

I'd noticed the missing minute for the past several weeks, but considered it a minor annoyance. But this morning when my toddlers tried to watch one of their saved kids shows, I discovered that where there had been 75 recordings yesterday there were 25 this morning. This is more than a minor annoyance. "Tech support" had the extremely useful suggestion to reset the device which "should clear up the problem". Rather than argue with a totally clueless peon, I just hung up and started searching online for a real solution. I'll just wait for an update (frankly a rollback makes more sense to me), or make a more drastic move (DirectTV or cable) if more recordings get zapped.

Greg Downs


----------



## JmC

Looks like they gave up on P3.65. P3.66 is on the way. I am sure all known issues have been addressed. The question is known by whom?

2/27/2007: 1101 Software Version P3.66 for 501/508/510

Effective Wednesday, February 28th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.66 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time P3.66 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.​


----------



## Frostwolf

JmC said:


> Looks like they gave up on P3.65. P3.66 is on the way. I am sure all known issues have been addressed. The question is known by whom?
> 
> 2/27/2007: 1101 Software Version P3.66 for 501/508/510
> 
> Effective Wednesday, February 28th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version P3.66 for the 501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time P3.66 will be the valid software version for the 501/508/510.​


P366 is for daylight savings changing days on us. no dvr fixes  from what I've been told


----------



## JmC

Most likely P3.65 (with all the problems you guys have identified) + Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## harsh

JmC said:


> Most likely P3.65 (with all the problems you guys have identified) + Daylight Saving Time.


I'm hoping that you're wrong and it is 3.64 with new DST.


----------



## DoyleS

The CSR I talked to yesterday said that 3.66 was also intended to fix the pause and lockup problems. He said they were not replacing 508s at this time as the problems are software problems not the hardware. In my case it is the least used of my receivers so I can afford to wait a little while to see if it resolves. 

..Doyle


----------



## rasthan

Today I turned on my 510 (with P365) to notice half the recordings were gone. So, I rebooted it to see if that would help. It went to Step 3 of 5, then rebooted itself.

Now, over 3/4 of the recordings are gone. HURRAY!!!!


----------



## catnap1972

Is 366 being rolled out yet? Wondering what I refused with a "HELL NO YOU'RE NOT" with my remote this morning.


----------



## jrbdmb

Let's see ... multiple reboots per day, 50% of protected recordings deleted, locks up frequently after watching a recorded program, locks up consistently when attempting to access VOD, timers work randomly at best.

Can 3.66 possibly be any worse?


----------



## DoyleS

I am still at 3.65 as of Friday morning. Supposedly 3.66 is rolling out now in groups.

..Doyle


----------



## John_E

Has anyone accepted 3.66? If so, have you experienced good or bad? I'm still on 3.63 and have refused 3.66 but daylight savings time is next week and I'm concerned what will happen with new recordings.

Thanks...


----------



## catnap1972

John_E said:


> Has anyone accepted 3.66? If so, have you experienced good or bad? I'm still on 3.63 and have refused 3.66 but daylight savings time is next week and I'm concerned what will happen with new recordings.


Fun times, isn't it?

Either refuse the update and worry about how screwed-up the timers are going to be, or accept it and worry that the entire contents of your hard drive will disappear (at the very least)


----------



## Amon37

I have 2 508/510's I will have to check the software on both but I know I have automatic updates on and only one of the receivers has the lockup/missing timers/59 minute problem. The other one is fine. I find that odd. Dish is sending me a replacement for the one that is having the problem but according to reading this forum that may not solve anything.


----------



## music_beans

I have a DVR 510 with P3.66, and Im having no problems thus far. No lost recordings, although newer recordings are one minute short as expected.


----------



## packman5280

how can i force an upgrade to p3.66? is it even possible?


----------



## DoyleS

Just keep your receiver off at night and you will get it in the next couple days. It has the Daylight savings change so it should be completely spooled before the weekend. They send the updates out in batches so it is not under your control until your number comes up.

..Doyle


----------



## packman5280

so no more sleeping with the tv on for my roommate? darn, maybe i'll get some sleep now.

thanks for the tip.


----------



## catnap1972

Jackasses are forcing 3.66 on everyone (whether you want it or not)...ended up with it last night apparently.


----------



## John_E

Interesting...when I turned on my 508 tonight it was not in standby mode, like normal, and of course received no prompt asking if I would accept the update like its been doing for several days. I immediately checked and still had 3.63.

Few minutes later my first timer for the evening should have fired. Instead the dvr menu showed no recording taking place, however, the red recording light on the 508 was on. We watched the show live. An hour later the next timer fired OK on another channel.

This is unusual behavior for my 508 and don't know what to think. Who knows what will happen tomorrow?

EDIT: As of this morning they forced 3.66 over night. All previous recordings and timers intact. I'm going to do a hard reset and we'll see what happens from here.


----------



## JmC

I allowed L3.66 to load to my 510 on Saturnday morning. I have not noticed any new issues over L3.63.

I see in Tech Update () that L3.67 may begin spooling in a PARTIAL PHASE.


----------



## Amon37

Following up on my previous post. 

My new 510 was received last night with 365 preloaded. All last night I had the 59 problem on that box. Since it was recording during the night and this morning I don't know if it had a chance to update to P366. My other 510 has 366 and it has no lockup/59 problems.


----------



## satexplorer

My DVR 510 never updated nor had the 366 download message on March 1. The program guide doesn't care about DST. Someone know how to better troubleshoot this?


----------



## DoyleS

As of Thursday AM no 3.66 on either of my 508s. 

..Doyle


----------



## AllieVi

One of my 508's has 365, the other has *367*.


----------



## John_E

AllieVi said:


> One of my 508's has 365, the other has *367*.


AllieVi, if possible let us know how 367 behaves. After getting 366 I've disallowed auto updates again, unless of course they force it like they did with 366.

Have not had time to really check out 366, yet. This is getting crazy!

Thanks...


----------



## Amon37

My guide is showing the updated times but it's getting a lot of "Info not availables" I've soft reset, hard reset it's just not downloading the guide.


----------



## J. Allen Head

my 510 still has 365 software and has been locking up alot when I'm watching a recording and try to skip FW through commercials - it will skip FW one or two times and then it will lockup and reboot by itself - It's been doing this for a few weeks now and it's beginning to really piss me off.  :nono2:


----------



## AllieVi

John_E said:


> AllieVi, if possible let us know how 367 behaves. ...


One of my 508's still has 365 and the other has 367. So far I haven't noticed any differencees.


----------



## DoyleS

As of Monday. Still 3.65 and my good 508 just missed a timer. Went to set a new timer and it said their was a conflict with the previous timer even though it was not recording it. At this point, I think we need to start putting some pressure on Dish. My note to CEO is going off this morning.

..Doyle


----------



## AllieVi

Timers for my 508 with 367 software would fire two hours early.
Timers for my 508 with 365 software would fire one hour early.

I just noticed another thing about 367. I used to be able to press the "Guide" button and then enter a channel number to go to that part of the listings. When I do that now, the receiver aborts the guide. It's still possible to move through the guide by a certain number of hours by entering the number(s) and then pressing "Select".


----------



## Mr.Gadget

It appears that the timers missed the DST change for P3.65. They are not firing at the right time, everything is three hours off.

I had another receiver set to not accept software updates (P3.63), but it just loaded P3.66 without permission. The Timers appear to be correct.

Arggg.


----------



## Frostwolf

Mr.Gadget said:


> I had another receiver set to not accept software updates (P3.63), but it just loaded P3.66 without permission.


Why even have the option if they just ignore it when they feel like it.


----------



## Geeke19

J. Allen Head said:


> my 510 still has 365 software and has been locking up alot when I'm watching a recording and try to skip FW through commercials - it will skip FW one or two times and then it will lockup and reboot by itself - It's been doing this for a few weeks now and it's beginning to really piss me off.  :nono2:


I know I was rewinding WWE Monday Nite Raw just now to see that last move and the piece of S*** DVR locked up and rebooted itself I lost the whole record show. Gonna throw this piece of crap out the bloody window. POFS.


----------



## harsh

Mr.Gadget said:


> I had another receiver set to not accept software updates (P3.63), but it just loaded P3.66 without permission.


It is also notable that with 3.66, the "without permission" is automatically selected.


----------



## jrbdmb

From satelliteguys.us, apparently every time the 5xx is reset with the new SW (not sure if this is 3.66 or 3.67), all timers move up by an hour. Users there have reported timers firing 3 and 4 hours early. I have had to reset the timers for my wife's favorite shows twice already, and now I guess I'll have to check them every day.

The 5xx has turned from a reliable receiver to a total POFS thanks to these Dish Network updates. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Amon37

Geeke19 said:


> I know I was rewinding WWE Monday Nite Raw just now to see that last move and the piece of S*** DVR locked up and rebooted itself I lost the whole record show. Gonna throw this piece of crap out the bloody window. POFS.


I hope that doesn't happen to me. I watched all of last weeks Smackdown last night no issue.


----------



## Frostwolf

508's are completely useless, Unless I set a 4 hour window, I may or may not get a show recorded that I may or may not be able to watch before the thing deletes it, If I sit down to watch it, it may crash and take 15 minutes to return to useable state. 

Absolutely FUBAR'ed recievers

I sat down to watch a recorded movie with my wife Sunday, and it was gone, and I could have recorded it when it re-aired the day before.

Dish must have hired the windows 98 team once microsoft dropped 98 support completely.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

I jumped from P3.65 to P3.68 today (Finally). I adjusted all of my DST timers because of the 3 hour mixup yesterday. However, P3.68 re-fixed them back. I need to re-re-adjust them now to make everything right. I can't tell if anything is fixed, but at least it is different (change is good, right?). 

Hopefully this will get us back to normal.


----------



## AllieVi

I'm showing version 368 now, but the recordings I had scheduled for yesterday (2007-03-12) all fired 2 hours early. I assume the receiver was on version 367 then.

As others have said, the 508 used to be rock solid. The programming section of DISH needs to have its collective a** kicked.


----------



## harsh

Frostwolf said:


> 508's are completely useless, Unless I set a 4 hour window, I may or may not get a show recorded that I may or may not be able to watch before the thing deletes it, If I sit down to watch it, it may crash and take 15 minutes to return to useable state.


My 508 recorded the Charlie Chat last night without incident. I set it up completely manually.

I had 3.66 forced on me (and I've carefully set it back to "ask" updates).


----------



## kstuart

Received New Software Update Version P368 just now, which fixed the problem with the timers being moved one hour earlier each time the receiver was rebooted.
(One will still have to edit the timers to fix them, but after receiving P368, those timers will stay at the same times).


----------



## jumpyg2

I've got a 508 that is stuck on 365. I'm having problems with my timers setting themselves back an hour automatically. I just reset two timers, rebooted, and they were reset back an hour again! I assume this will be fixed with the update. I don't understand why I haven't gotten it yet. I always keep the unit off at night.

Luckily, this is not my primary receiver. MY two-year-old son doesn't understand why I keep screwing up recording Sesame Street, though. :lol:


----------



## DoyleS

I now have one 508 (my good one) with 3.68 and my problem 508 still has 3.65 so no way to tell if the new rev has fixed the problems with the problem machine. I guess I wait a few more days.

..Doyle


----------



## FF Mac

Is there any way to force the receiver to take the update? I'm losing credibility with my 2 year old when she can't see Elmo!! I'm stuck with 3.65.


PS: Earlier today, the customer service operator's solution was to have me pay $75+ to replace both receivers (a 501 and a 508). I asked if the new receivers would have the same problem and he said he could not guarantee they wouldn't. He went on to say that some DVR's have not had these problems and that we could buy newer receivers to fix the problem.


----------



## JmC

FF Mac said:


> PS: Earlier today, the customer service operator's solution was to have me pay $75+ to replace both receivers (a 501 and a 508). I asked if the new receivers would have the same problem and he said he could not guarantee they wouldn't. He went on to say that some DVR's have not had these problems and that we could buy newer receivers to fix the problem.


Of course not all of had the problem. Those that did not receive P3.65 are fine. I have seen no new issues when I when from P3.63 to P3.66.

I wonder how they have determined that some have not had problems. I can't remember the last time I called to tell a service organization that I don't have a specific problem.


----------



## AllieVi

So far so good with 368. I'm not going to breathe easy, though, until after the *old* DST change date passes...


----------



## DoyleS

My problem 508 got 3.68 last night. It still locks up and the recording disappears when you try to play it. No Joy for me with 3.68. Mine must be a hardware issue. 

..Doyle


----------



## Amon37

My 510 that never had any problems also got the 368, still not having any issues. My problematic 510 got replaced on Saturday with a 622 so I'm finally rid of that abomination.


----------



## jrbdmb

In my case, so far so good with 3.68 on the 508. It hasn't undeleted the protected recordings that were deleted before, but at least for the last week or so the timers are firing reliably.


----------



## Frostwolf

jrbdmb said:


> In my case, so far so good with 3.68 on the 508. It hasn't undeleted the protected recordings that were deleted before, but at least for the last week or so the timers are firing reliably.


I've had better use since P368, I did have a new bug this morning though.

The video size was stuck at the same size as the guide, but the rest of the screen was black, and even went on when changing channels, a soft boot fixed it.


----------



## Madelaine

I've been watching this thread for weeks, since my 508 has been flaky since the one "disastrous" software update. I think D* finally killed my unit.  It's been doing the "grey screen reboot" trick for weeks now, at random moments, when going to watch any recording, and it also had the crazy timer syndrome (I'd come home to find that something on the Travel Channel, or BBC, or other channels had taped for no reason). Last night it did the grey reboot, and... kept on rebooting. I unplugged it and left it for a while. I pulled the smartcard. I went into the double-secret diagnostics screen and tried to run some tests. Still randomly reboots itself. When I turn it on and just leave it, it goes through the "Acquiring Satellite" screen, gets to 5 of 5 in the progress, hangs, and...reboots. 

FWIW, I'm pretty sure we got 3.63 two or three nights ago. It didn't seem to help. I left it plugged in but turned off all night, in hopes that it may unscramble its own brain overnight. Otherwise, I get to spend part of my day wrangling with D* CSR to try to get this resolved. Anyone have any luck getting a bill credit or an upgrade "deal" due to this bad software?


----------



## ezra

the problem you are describing with the rebooting of the unit continuously (sp?) is what would be considered a power failure issue and warrants the unit be replaced.. so if your 508 is leased you get another one free/shipping, if it is yours and you have dhpp it is replaced free shipping too.... it may take some time but you may be tshooting your 508 for some time and when the tsr completes the steps that will be the solution based on what you have said in your post... if the tsr sounds unsure of himself req a tsr2, these tsrs have been tested and are much more knowledgeable (sp?).. 
hope this helps you..

ezra-

ps. dont buy the unplug the unit for 1hr and then call back balony...


----------



## jumpyg2

I finally got 368 for my 508 and all is well.


----------



## Geeke19

almost every time I try to watch a show from the hard drive it locks up and roboots its self.

now its not even recording the shows it have it set to record a show. then when I go to watch it it says.

*1/1 12:00-12:00 info not available 
*
and it records something different on that channel than the one you asked it to record.

for EX:

say you have it to record "According to Jim" on a ABC at 8pm when you go to watch it the show says this,

*1/1 12:00-12:00 info not available 
*

and it didnt even record the show it recored something 2 hours before that aka the news at 6 or something like that.


----------



## Madelaine

Thanks for the hints. I'm unfortunately WAYYY out of warranty and don't have the DHPP (with one exception, it's been reliable until this whole software snafu). I thought it was fixed yesterday, since it recorded fine, powered on, and hadn't eaten any recordings. 3 for 3. This morning I checked and it was doing the "everything works but won't actually change channels" bit and I had to do a front-panel reboot. Once it rebooted, it spent some time doing the "Acquiring Satellites" bit, and then the picture was okay. But when I went to check the recorded events, I saw that it had recorded 5 minutes of one half hour program, zero minutes of another program, and SEVEN AND A HALF HOURS of The Shield, with a channel number of 0 and a program description of four Y's with umlauts over them. 

Sounds pretty broken, yes?

Has anyone figured out a good quick way of getting programs off the DVR hard drive? I'm willing to make it reformat the HDD if it may fix the problem, but there are some things I'd like to save (preferably not to VHS which I then have to convert back to digital). Either way, I'm definitely calling Dish today.

PS - Sometimes unplugging electronics helps, as it causes it to drain all the power out of the capacitors and provides a "true" power down. I've been doing tech support for over 14 years now, so I'm glad to jump through some preliminary troubleshooting on my own if it means I don't have to walk through the script with Level 1 support people.


----------



## AllieVi

The problems some are still having could be the result of a defective download.

I subscribed to distant networks until they were taken away last fall. A software update took them away, of course, and my two 508's made the change without any problems.

My model 4000, though, acted screwy immediately after the change. I don't recall what the problems were, but there were many. I unplugged, booted and re-booted (with and without socks) to no avail. I finally called tech support where I expected to be hand-held through all the things I had already done.

After a minute of describing my problems, the tech apparently sensed that I knew what I was talking about and that the hardware was not the problem. He re-sent the software. After that operation, the 4000 was back to its old self and there have been no subsequent problems.


----------



## Madelaine

Well, I finally called Dish Network and went through the menu to Tech Support. I explained what had happened, and he told me they'd just send me a new box. Then he asked if I wanted to sign up for DHPP, and when I said I wasn't really interested, he said I may have to pay for a new box. (What's a 508 worth these days, $50? ) So I mentioned we may just want to get a newer model and I'd have to talk it over with my husband, rather than somehow agreeing to double my monthly bill.

So now I'm stuck in a place I didn't especially want to be... with a flaky receiver, and facing the prospect of increasing my monthly bill $6-$40 (if we went to HD) . Not pleased at the moment... we'll see if I can figure out a way to get the 508 back on track.


----------



## STDog

Madelaine said:


> (What's a 508 worth these days, $50? )


I'd gladly give yo $50 for it.

If it does what you want (ie. no HiDef, single tuner) then it is worth $6/mo to me.
That's the PVR fee I don't have to pay with a 501/508/721.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

As stated earlier, I finally picked up P3.68 on the 510. It 'seemed' to be healed at first...but now qwerky things started (or continued)..

While watching 'live' programming, if you fast rewind then push play, the BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) may appear. This is the same as in P3.65 :nono2: 

Another strange incident occured while Timer recording, the system would not respond to ANY commands -- not from the remote, or from the front panel. The only cure was to HOLD the POWER button for about 30 seconds until a reboot (and then wait for the long reboot process to continue the recording).

And perhaps it is just me, but is the picture quality getting ghostly? In other words, during the compresession/decompression, residual artifacts of the original image seem to be duplicated across the screen (Original image on left, ghost images repeated on right). I have seen this on several receivers (501/510) and different monitors, so it is not linked to any one receiver or monitor. It is most visible on the "Locals", but a hint may be seen on other channels.

The Fast-Forward/Fast-Rewind features aren't as good as they once were. Still seem 'skippy' instead of the fast-fluid-motion it once had (with P3.63 and below).

Perhaps we are being forced to give up our 'obsolete' equipment by making us unhappy with the service/performance of these units, and by purchasing the new and improved HD, MPEG4 units (that carry additional fee$). 

I'm not in a hurry to buy into HD when most of the programming is still SD.


----------



## cdoyle

Mr.Gadget said:


> Perhaps we are being forced to give up our 'obsolete' equipment by making us unhappy with the service/performance of these units, and by purchasing the new and improved HD, MPEG4 units (that carry additional fee$).


This is exactly what I think they are doing, there is no other reason why our machines have gotten so bad lately.


----------



## AVITWeb

Mr.Gadget said:


> As stated earlier, I finally picked up P3.68 on the 510. It 'seemed' to be healed at first...but now qwerky things started (or continued)..
> 
> While watching 'live' programming, if you fast rewind then push play, the BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) may appear. This is the same as in P3.65 :nono2:
> 
> Another strange incident occured while Timer recording, the system would not respond to ANY commands -- not from the remote, or from the front panel. The only cure was to HOLD the POWER button for about 30 seconds until a reboot (and then wait for the long reboot process to continue the recording).
> 
> And perhaps it is just me, but is the picture quality getting ghostly? In other words, during the compresession/decompression, residual artifacts of the original image seem to be duplicated across the screen (Original image on left, ghost images repeated on right). I have seen this on several receivers (501/510) and different monitors, so it is not linked to any one receiver or monitor. It is most visible on the "Locals", but a hint may be seen on other channels.
> 
> The Fast-Forward/Fast-Rewind features aren't as good as they once were. Still seem 'skippy' instead of the fast-fluid-motion it once had (with P3.63 and below).
> 
> Perhaps we are being forced to give up our 'obsolete' equipment by making us unhappy with the service/performance of these units, and by purchasing the new and improved HD, MPEG4 units (that carry additional fee$).
> 
> I'm not in a hurry to buy into HD when most of the programming is still SD.


Add to that, the problems we are having. Stills jumps forward when pressing jump back when paused, timers that are set up for 1 hour 5m in. record for only 1:01 (cutting off some show's ends) and sometimes freezing when playing recorded material. this keeps up and Dish can kiss my big white hiney!


----------



## minnow

Madelaine said:


> Well, I finally called Dish Network and went through the menu to Tech Support. I explained what had happened, and he told me they'd just send me a new box. Then he asked if I wanted to sign up for DHPP, and when I said I wasn't really interested, he said I may have to pay for a new box. (What's a 508 worth these days, $50? ) So I mentioned we may just want to get a newer model and I'd have to talk it over with my husband, rather than somehow agreeing to double my monthly bill.
> 
> So now I'm stuck in a place I didn't especially want to be... with a flaky receiver, and facing the prospect of increasing my monthly bill $6-$40 (if we went to HD) . Not pleased at the moment... we'll see if I can figure out a way to get the 508 back on track.


I'd call back and tell them that their software has caused the problem and you expect them to fix it without it having to cost you any money. If they start to whine tell them that you want to speak to retention and tell them the same thing and that if they are unwilling to address this issue then Directv is certainly an option to consider. By switching you can get all new equipment for free. 
Luckily, my two 508's are working fine and have been. Although I've down your road before with the original Dishplayers. I will never go through that disaster again with any provider.


----------



## rustamust

Since 3.68 my wife's 510 has been perfect, just like before the time switch. After 368 she erased all timers and started over. No previous shows were erased and have played back fine. I think you all know if she has not complained yet it must be true. I hope to be in the same boat with 622 and 401


----------



## AllieVi

AllieVi said:


> So far so good with 368. I'm not going to breathe easy, though, until after the *old* DST change date passes...


That day arrives tomorrow. We'll then know if any code in the 368 release misbehaves...


----------



## edit4ever

I was not having the crashing problem - but did have trouble with the fast forward/rewind and some other slowness with my remote. 368 did not fix the problem at first -- but I took out my security card and turned the receiver on... which it won't really do... then gave it a reboot (holding down the power button for 5 seconds) then finally put the card back in and turned it on.

All seems better!! not sure if this is luck - but it may be worth a try if your still having trouble with your 50x.


----------



## gustnado

I have a 508, the second or third one I have cycled through, currently running 3.68.

This thing has always been a turkey, and I speak as a software engineer who has written embedded code for decades.

I have long noticed that if I am to quick on the remote control, funny things happen - such as a crash or a freeze. After a restart, it used to never honor the "record" button until I had manually created one timer. I have lost many hours of video at random.

The problems everyone had with 3.65 got me too, and really ticked me off.

I would upgrade to a new DVR but then what do I do with all my video stuck on the old one, that I would have to send back as part of the upgrade (or would I... hmmm).

Anyway, I am so ticked that I went to the trouble of registering for this board just to grumble about it.


----------



## AllieVi

This morning I noticed that one feature of my 508 seems to be back the way it used to be.

When I pause a recording or live broadcast, then press the "jump ahead" button, it does a frame-by frame advance! Hitting the "jump back" button goes back a few frames, just like it did before the recent problems.

Maybe in some weird way this improvement is related to the passing of the old DST. :shrug:


----------

